# P.R application form



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi.
Time now to go in for my P.R. Could anyone tell me please if they managed to get this one through on a D.I.Y basis or is it best to go straight for profesional advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

perky said:


> Hi.
> Time now to go in for my P.R. Could anyone tell me please if they managed to get this one through on a D.I.Y basis or is it best to go straight for profesional advice.
> 
> Thanks.


I got mine DIY with no hustles....


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Many thanks to those who took the trouble to reply. Very helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can definitely do this alone, it will just take very long.

Good luck!


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Legalman.
Thanks for the reply. I do appreciate that in South African terms it will get done now,now,now!
As time is not an issue for me it's not a problem am not going anywhere.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi LegalMan,

i am currently on a visitor's permit waiting for my work permit to come out. i have lived in RSA since 2012, and prior to that for 2002 - 2004 and 2007 - 2010 (study). 

i am in a LP with a cohabitation agreement (together since 2008, agreement was only signed a few months ago) and would like to apply for a PR on the basis of our relationship.

my main concern is the "proof" element of teh relationship. given the length of the application process, i dont want to submit insufficient documentation, only to be rejected after the long wait.

we live together and both contribute to the household (both buy food, both pay the keeper, he contributes when i'm short and vice versa), but dont really have joint-anything. should we open a joint bank account to establish the papertrail? or does teh bank account itself have to be 5yrs old? i can get a friend or 2 to depose to an aff confirming that we met in and started dated in 08 (anything else? there're no precedents which doesnt help much), but will that suffice? 

i am a candidate attorney at the moment (need PR for admission) how long would i need to wait before lodging an application for the court order? would i have to show some significant need? i'm not sure mine qualifies. nor can i pay immigration firm fees on a CA salary, so any pointers i find are priceless!

is the best place to apply really cape town? i was considering waking up at the crack of dawn and lodging straight in pretoria to prevent undue delays. is that allowed? or should i just trek to cape town rather?

i need to lodge in teh next month or 2. i assume the new amendments will affect the proof aspect relationship-wise, but from what i've read around here, teh officers have had this requirement on the ground all along anyhow (if not true please do say!).

oh..and any word on teh proposed dates when the new changes will be enforceable? any news on the public comments etc? and the baclog clearance, was that a fluke? are we back to years-long waits or is there some hope?

sorry for the speech! thanks in advance for your help


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Shared financial responsibility and proof of cohabitation are easily proven. You must have sent each other money at some stage. You must have letters coming to the same address or the lease in both your names, etc. If you cannot prove these things, then it will be a problem. Try anything you can to prove the relationship as far back as possible. Letters from friends are only one small part of the application.

If you started dating in 2008, you could apply for a TRP and PR straight after that.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

So the requirement is not only a permanent spousal relationship that has been in existence for 5 years, but cohabitation for 5 years? as i can definitely find proof of joint financial responsibility, possibly even going back 5 years (this wasnt always the plan, so i cant guarantee all the bank records are there) but i spent 2011 out of the country, which seems to disqualify the 5 years cohabitation requirement.

on another note, i spoke to the call center (0800 60 1190) last week and was advised that the PR application on the basis of a permanent offer was possible if the employer provided a letter confirming that they did intend to employ the individual for 5 years or more. i read elsewhere in this forum that the requirement was more extensive than this. is it? as if a letter is all that's required it seems do-able, as its not an undertaking per se but a merely fact, so it shouldnt be too difficult to obtain. but is this factual on the ground? do they factually require some guarantee of employment over and above the offer?

also, are the TR and PR requirements the same?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

hopeful1986 said:


> So the requirement is not only a permanent spousal relationship that has been in existence for 5 years, but cohabitation for 5 years? as i can definitely find proof of joint financial responsibility, possibly even going back 5 years (this wasnt always the plan, so i cant guarantee all the bank records are there) but i spent 2011 out of the country, which seems to disqualify the 5 years cohabitation requirement.
> 
> on another note, i spoke to the call center (0800 60 1190) last week and was advised that the PR application on the basis of a permanent offer was possible *if the employer provided a letter confirming that they did intend to employ the individual for 5 years or more. i read elsewhere in this forum that the requirement was more extensive than this. is it?* as if a letter is all that's required it seems do-able, as its not an undertaking per se but a merely fact, so it shouldnt be too difficult to obtain. but is this factual on the ground? do they factually require some guarantee of employment over and above the offer?
> 
> also, are the TR and PR requirements the same?


You need to be a holder of the then *Quota Work Permit*. I have such a PR myself. The regulations changed today and I don't know if they still accept those applications. The main reason why they asked for such permit is because it showed that you fall within one of the prescribed fields that the Government think requires additional skilled professionals.

You need a permanent offer and a valid Quota Work Permit. That was then until today. We all know Quota Permits are now falling away.


----------

